# Similar question about Thrush but not quite the same



## lorna201106 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry to have to ask this question.

I have developed thrush after getting my BFP I have a suspicion that its causes by my progesterone support.
I have be prescribed 3 x 200mg canesten pessaries and cream by my GP.
My question is more about whether the canesten will reduce the effectiveness of my progesterone support or render it useless.  I am currently using the crinone 8% gel
I am currently 5w and 2 days.  I have taken only 1 pessary so far and it seems to have cleared up should I continue with them?

Would really appreciate an answer

Thanks lornax


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lorna,

Congrats on the BFP 

The canestan won't effect the progesterone but don't apply them at the same time. Also you will need to finish the course of pessaries just to make sure the thrush has cleared. It might come back if you don't finish them  

Hope this helps. Also hope you don't get any more problems with this 

All the best for your pregnancy
Maz x


----------

